# [glow=red]HELP[/glow] betta not eating



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

Any help please? my betta is not eating, well, he is eating, but then he jsut spits it out. i've tried two types of betta food and bloodworms. by the way he is new. any help thanks!!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Maybe the food is just big for him and he just can eat small bits of food only.how about the bloddworm? Can he get them?
Well, for new bettas, it's not a problem if they don't eat for the first few days. Hoiw long have you purchased him?
HTH


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

i've tried two betta foods, fd bloodworms, and even some tropical flakes, but he jsut spits it all out! i've had him for a day, but if that were the problem wouldn't he just stop eating altogether? ps i guess the glow didn't work in the title, huh?  thx for ur help


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ha ha that was ok, that attratced my attention 
Anyway, I think it's ok, try eaiting for several hour more before feeding him. Within several days, he'll get along with his living place! Dun try to mess the water up! How big's your tank?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It's very common for new Bettas to not eat for a few days until they settle in to their new place. 


RC


----------



## duckdog2 (Jan 21, 2005)

thanks for ur help, i've also added tropical crisps to the mix but still nothing, he just spits it back out. He should realize when its eat or starve time right? i just don't want to lose him, he's real cool looking! thanks!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

He will eat when he's hungry enough. He can go a week without food. No big deal.


----------

